
CIA “Accidently” Leaves Explosive Material on School Bus - jahangir45
http://abcnews.go.com/US/cia-accidentally-left-explosive-training-material-school-bus/story?id=38079658
======
SCAQTony
If it somehow blew up would the CIA have taken full responsibility or would
they have conveniently blamed terrorism or ISIS?

